# دورة في مجال مبادئ السلامة العامة



## جمعة محمد سلامة (7 مايو 2010)

أرفق لكم دورة في مجال مبادئ السلامة العامة ... لتعم الفائدة للجميع
هذه الدورة تنفذ في الشركة الليبية للحديد والصلب


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 مايو 2010)

يبدو بأنك نسيت ارفاق الدورة


----------



## ha21 (8 مايو 2010)

اين الدورة يا اخ جمعة


----------



## جمعة محمد سلامة (8 مايو 2010)

جمعة محمد سلامة قال:


> أرفق لكم دورة في مجال مبادئ السلامة العامة ... لتعم الفائدة للجميع
> هذه الدورة تنفذ في الشركة الليبية للحديد والصلب


برجاء الإستفادة وإبداء الرأي


----------



## جمعة محمد سلامة (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا لإهتمامكم البالغ بمشاركتي ... مع العهد بمزيد من التواصل ...


----------



## safety113 (8 مايو 2010)

عرض جيد
شكرا لك
واهلا بك بين اهلك


----------



## srdc (8 مايو 2010)

مشكور أخي


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## medhat56 (10 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (14 مايو 2010)

ملف رائع جداااااااااااا وجزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## sayed00 (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور

محاضرة ممتازة

لكن فى تعريف السلامة ان اختلف معك انها ليست وسيلة (السلامة هى علم)

تحياتى


----------



## ابراهيم55 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## احمد طعيمه1986 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى على المجهود


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (13 يناير 2011)

مشكورين رغم إن الملف لا يمكن قراءته
يمكن لانه من مدة طويلة
لذلك أصبح غير قابل للاسترجاع
وشكراً


----------



## محمودالحسيني (17 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (24 يناير 2011)

دورة جميلة جدا و مفيده جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العزةلله والرسول (25 يناير 2011)

thank you


----------



## srdc (4 فبراير 2011)

جزك الله الف خير


----------



## ايمن ابوالمجد (16 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير
مع دوام التوفيق


----------



## jassir (25 فبراير 2011)

أخي جمعة محمد سلامة
الله يجازيك بالخير والدورة جميله وهي تخص السلامة فقط ولا تتكلم عن الاطفاء والاسعافات الأولية
وحبذا لو تعدل العنوان ليتناسب معا محتويات الدورة .
جهد رائع وعمل جليل ينفع الناس فبارك الله فيكم وفي جهدكم واسمحلي فقد اخذت منه نسخه.
وفق الله الجميع


----------



## eamad (17 مارس 2011)

مشكوررر 
مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## blackred (2 أبريل 2011)

محتاج هذا الملف في الوقت الحالي جزاك الله بكل خير


----------



## omersoliman (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## omersoliman (20 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على المجهود


----------



## safa aldin (20 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك و بارك الله لكم في بلدكم الحبيب ليبيا المحروسة
أخوكم المهندس صفاءالدين - العراق


----------



## حماده7 (25 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المسلمى (29 يونيو 2011)

شكر جزيل للاخ جمعة


----------



## المسلمى (29 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيل للاخ جمعة


----------



## شاكر الاطرقجي (20 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزبلا" والله يوفقكم


----------



## nadajouli (25 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## enwaijee (29 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخينا المهندس جمعة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mehdi09 (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (16 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## alibyasp (12 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (25 مارس 2014)

شكرررررررررررررررا


----------

